

Europe has approved Facebook's $19B acquisition of WhatsApp - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/eu-antitrust-regulators-approve-facebooks-19-billion-acquisition-whatsapp/

======
Jadawin
ELI5: What would've happened if the commission didn't approve this?

